# Style: NewBorn photography



## AdrienVillez (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I am here to ask for help or, let's say, advices for a kind of photography: the newborn photography.

My wife is about to deliver our first baby in 2 days (July 12th).
I have a studio ready at home with umbrella light and a shot gun in my Canon 5D Mark III.

I know the best time for this kind of pictures if the first 2 weeks (as the baby doenst move that much), so, I want to be READY.

So I was looking for some pro advice, tips, light suggestion (hardware and technics) to get the best of it!

I'm sure I will learn a lot on my own soon too...

Anyway, thanks in advance and if you dont hear from me... I will be at the Hospital (but they have wifi there! :hail

and soon, I'll post a picture of my little girl !


----------



## Designer (Jul 10, 2013)

You really should find a way to get the light off your camera.  If you mount the flash on a light stand with the umbrella, do you have a way to fire the flash?  Either with a cable or cordless.  

The umbrella needs to be fairly close to your subject, maybe 1 meter.  Practice now using anything for the subject as a stand-in.  Experiment with the umbrella held over the top of the subject, and the flash either behind shooting through, or in front of the umbrella reflecting backward into the umbrella. 

Make or find a reflector (large white card) find a way to hold that reflector opposite the flash, reflecting light back toward the subject.

Find the ideal blanket upon which to position the baby.  Ideal for most photography would be smooth, neutral color, no bold pattern.  Mother will be just out of the frame, but nearby.  Try to get the baby's eyes open and looking toward the camera if possible.  Forget the giant headdress that some people use for little girl babies.


----------



## AdrienVillez (Jul 10, 2013)

Designer said:


> You really should find a way to get the light off your camera.  If you mount the flash on a light stand with the umbrella, do you have a way to fire the flash?  Either with a cable or cordless.
> 
> The umbrella needs to be fairly close to your subject, maybe 1 meter.  Practice now using anything for the subject as a stand-in.  Experiment with the umbrella held over the top of the subject, and the flash either behind shooting through, or in front of the umbrella reflecting backward into the umbrella.
> 
> Make or find a reflector (large white card) find a way to hold that reflector opposite the flash, reflecting light back toward the subject.



Yes for the reflector (I have one with the 5 colors)
No for the flash... I cant put it somewhere else than on the top of my camera (I need to get a wireless device to communicate with the flash when it is on a stand)
For a cable, maybe.  I should check on that.  Do they sell long cable for that?

I have a Speedlite 600EX-RT (and it doenst connect with my Canon 5D Mark III because there is no wireless builded in...:angry1
Any advice for the wireless device?


----------



## Designer (Jul 10, 2013)

Since there are cables for Nikon, I presume there are cables for Canon.  

Be sure to use white unless you are trying some artistic color effect.  With a baby, use white.  That should also be fairly close to your subject, but on the opposite side from the flash.


----------



## AdrienVillez (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, thank you!  I will check that.  Looking for a wireless transmitter too! (let's make the move easier)


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just had a baby on June 14, and had been combing the internet for newborn photography tips.  I found this video very helpful:  



.

Congratulations!


----------



## kathyt (Jul 10, 2013)

For wireless transmitters I would recommend the Pocket Wizards. These. PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver #801-130 801-130 You will need 2. One for your camera and one for your speedlight.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 10, 2013)

Going to have to load that heartbeat rhythm onto my Iphone White Noise app next time I am with the new granddaughter, she was a little bugger last night trying to get 1 month photos.... didn't go well.


----------



## AdrienVillez (Jul 11, 2013)

Jean1234 said:


> I just had a baby on June 14, and had been combing the internet for newborn photography tips.  I found this video very helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh great!  Thank you.  I already saw some video, but this one looks even better!
thank you!


----------



## AdrienVillez (Jul 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> For wireless transmitters I would recommend the Pocket Wizards. These. PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver #801-130 801-130 You will need 2. One for your camera and one for your speedlight.



Thank you for the link, but for the same price, I can buy the Canon adaptor and I can trigger up to 7 flashes after.


----------



## Infidel (Jul 16, 2013)

You haven't posted in a while, so you're probably busy changing diapers. In any case, congratulations and hope mother and child are healthy and happy!


----------



## AdrienVillez (Jul 16, 2013)

Infidel said:


> You haven't posted in a while, so you're probably busy changing diapers. In any case, congratulations and hope mother and child are healthy and happy!



Hello!
Yeah sorry...  Actually, I still at home (Day +4 since due date) but I spend 100% of my time with my wife as it is very hard for her and painful. (she's carrying very low!)
No baby yet, but not on the Mac either... will be back soon and post a pic of my little one... asap she's out.. maybe next year.


----------



## Infidel (Jul 17, 2013)

Nothing to apologize for...your priorities are where they should be. First child is often 41+ weeks, sounds pretty normal. Keep taking care of your wife, her effort is heroic and amazing. Good luck!


----------

